# Micro camera



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Been looking into buying a micro camera.
Ridgid and Milwaukee both make one
has anyone used either one? Pro's/ Con's?

They both come with 3ft cable, but can by sections to make it longer they both can go up to 30'


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've owned them all. All are crap except for the ridgid micro explorer.
Anything with a plastic camera head WILL break. Metal only.



3KP said:


> Been looking into buying a micro camera.
> Ridgid and Milwaukee both make one
> has anyone used either one? Pro's/ Con's?
> 
> They both come with 3ft cable, but can by sections to make it longer they both can go up to 30'


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure which ridgid it was?? I can get it here from ferguson for around $250.00. the 6' exstentions are around $90.00 each. Have to look it up again..


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh! it was the seesnake micro 17mm for $223.96 + slaes tax is this a good buy?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Crap. I have a pile of broken ones in the shop. Get the micro explorer which is not the same as the base model micro. The explorer is about $800, the base model micro is about $250.



3KP said:


> Ahh! it was the seesnake micro 17mm for $223.96 + slaes tax is this a good buy?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Ridgid site states micro see snake has: Aluminum not plastic!?

Specifications







*Display:* 2.4" Color LCD (234 X 160 Resolution)







*Camera Head:* Aluminum 17mm Or Aluminum 9.5mm







*Lighting:* 1 or 2 Adjustable LEDs 

Micro explorer is a bad boy though!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The second generation SeeSnake Micro has aluminum camera head for both the 9.5mm and the 17mm camera. It also now comes in a molded case and includes a video out to record video with you own recorder.

The microExplorer would be hard to beat and some have it as low as $625 now. The microExplorer will record both still photos and videos plus can be used as a monitor/recorder for Ridgid's new microDrain. The microDrain is a 30' drain camera which can be pushed through a water closet. I have been using one for quite a while and it is a great tool to have on the truck.

I believe it is okay for me to report now, Ridgid is releasing their new microReel. It uses the same body as the microDrain but includes a 100' push rod. You cannot push it through a water closet but you can do a 4" lateral. It is very sweet and lightweight for a quick inspection. I see this quickly replacing both the flat-pak and the compact. If you buy the microDrain or the microReel you can swap out the cables into the same body by buying the second size push rod in a drop in holder. Both units are now also available with built in Sondes.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

has anyone used that video adaptor for the explorer to record from the regular seesnake? I was wanting a digital recorder to record to memory cards that i could later put on my computer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> has anyone used that video adaptor for the explorer to record from the regular seesnake? I was wanting a digital recorder to record to memory cards that i could later put on my computer.


I have and love it. Here is a still pic I took with the MicroExplorer and the digital adapter on my old B&W SeeSnake


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I own a micro explorer with micro drain, I find it usefull, especially for checking out toilet traps and closet bends after clearing stoppages, an additional tool to charge for and an added security to the customer knowing the stoppage is cleared and there wasnt an object or something in the toilet, saves me from pulling toilets also.

I have yet to get the digital adapter, I need to do that


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

how is the video quality when viewed on a tv? i want to record the line to the memory card then put the memory card in my laptop and burn it to dvd.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> how is the video quality when viewed on a tv? i want to record the line to the memory card then put the memory card in my laptop and burn it to dvd.


 Its better than veiwing it from a VHS tape. Nice and sharp and clear.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

cool. I will have to get one.now if they just made it so you didn't need the old monitor that would be nice.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> cool. I will have to get one.now if they just made it so you didn't need the old monitor that would be nice.


 
I posted on the Ridgid forums for them to bring back the power supply. Back before Ridgid was selling the SeeSnake brand DeepSee gave you an option to buy their B&W security monitor or you could get the power supply with the video out so you could use the camera with your own TV/VCR combo. Ridgid sold this for a little while then stopped. Now it would be nice if they brought it back. 54 views and no replies... sad http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30167


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I Thought for Clarity I would post the difference between the Micro and the MicroExplorer

First here is the Micro

In the third picture you will see a cord plugged into the video out of the camera so that you can record images on a separate device.

The forth pictures shows the difference between the two available camera heads.

The fifth picture shows the original extensions which will not work on the microExplorer so I would not buy them.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Now here is the microExplorer.

In picture three you will see the difference between the two camera heads.

In picture four you will see the new extensions which I would recommend buying. They cost the same as the old extensions and work on both the micro and the microExplorer.

Mark


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have the micro seesnake and the camera snapped off. On the ridgid forum there were quite a few saying the same thing. I only used mine twice. I think rolling it up in that tiny bag had something to do with it. Now they have different cases.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I have the micro seesnake and the camera snapped off. On the ridgid forum there were quite a few saying the same thing. I only used mine twice. I think rolling it up in that tiny bag had something to do with it. Now they have different cases.


 
....and aluminum cameras.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

ToUtahNow are you saying the mico see snake is better made than before?

who ever can answer this one!
What I'm confussed on is that it can be under water for up to 10ft if put together right. But it can be put into a 30' but not able to go under water? How is the 2 lengths make a differance??


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Another question. Can these be pushed through a toilet and into the sweep?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

3KP said:


> ToUtahNow are you saying the mico see snake is better made than before?
> 
> who ever can answer this one!
> What I'm confussed on is that it can be under water for up to 10ft if put together right. But it can be put into a 30' but not able to go under water? How is the 2 lengths make a differance??


The micro was completely redesigned and is much sturdier now, it has a better case and has a video out plug with cord. You can use 30' of cable (real pricey) as long as the camera does not go deeper than 10' under water or 19.15 psi (14.7 + 10 X 0.445 = 19.15) of underwater pressure. It would also be too flexible to push 30' into a drain line. 

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Another question. Can these be pushed through a toilet and into the sweep?


No although some have tried and failed.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

bummer. The biggest reason i would want one is to record video from a regular camera on an sd memory card. anyone know of something that will do that, Other than the explorer?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are the differences between the new 30' microDrain and the new 100' microReel.

The one I have says microLateral but the production one will say microReel. The microDrain will go through a water closet but the microReel will not.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> bummer. The biggest reason i would want one is to record video from a regular camera on an sd memory card. anyone know of something that will do that, Other than the explorer?


The DVD pack will but that is an expensive way to do it. Prior to the microExploer I was using an Archos to record video to digital.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, i bought the sony unit that ridgid is pushing as the dvd pack for a couple hundred bucks. But i have to say the micro reel looks cool and if it has the sonde then it may be worth replacing my mini seesnake with it. any word on what they think it will sell for?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Yea, i bought the sony unit that ridgid is pushing as the dvd pack for a couple hundred bucks. But i have to say the micro reel looks cool and if it has the sonde then it may be worth replacing my mini seesnake with it. any word on what they think it will sell for?


It will be available with a Sonde but they have not yet said what it will sell for.

Mark


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah, now if i had that I would only need another camera for lines over 100' which i use my geneye 2 for atm but want to replace it with a bigger reel of larger pushrod on my seesnake to save space. The micro drain sells for like $2800 right? without the explorer.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Toolup is a little high price wise right now but this will give you an idea.

Mark

http://www.toolup.com/ridgid/seesnake-pipe-inspection/micro-drain/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give Marvin a call at Alan J Coleman, he will give you a good deal and ships free most of the time. 773-728-2400 http://www.allanjcoleman.com/

Marv always gives a great price on his stuff. Also if you all use the propress ask him about his fittings prices, he is a lot cheaper than the plumbing supplies around me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I found this on YouTube





#


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

If i buy the micro drain will i be able to buy the reel to add the bigger camera or do i need to wait for the new micro reel then buy the add on for the micro drain?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> If i buy the micro drain will i be able to buy the reel to add the bigger camera or do i need to wait for the new micro reel then buy the add on for the micro drain?


As far as I can tell, they both use the same housing so it would not matter which you bought first. I just switched mine back and forth to see and they were fine. The new microReel has reportedly started to ship in limited quantities already. It will be available as the basic unit or you can add the optional Sonde and/or the counter plus to it.

Mark


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Let me be straight with you. Need to camera a kitchen sink drain 2inch PVC house is on a slab. really don't want to spend a whole lot. I seen the micro see snake for around $225 comes with 3ft piece. was going to buy 2 6ft exstentions which would give me 15ft of line should cover the length of the kitchen drain. My concern is if there is water in the drain will it Mess up the camera?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

If you had no turns in the pipe, you could do it. You might be able to make it through one elbow, but you won't get two. The cheapest way to do it would be to get a microDrain.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

3KP said:


> Let me be straight with you. Need to camera a kitchen sink drain 2inch PVC house is on a slab. really don't want to spend a whole lot. I seen the micro see snake for around $225 comes with 3ft piece. was going to buy 2 6ft exstentions which would give me 15ft of line should cover the length of the kitchen drain. My concern is if there is water in the drain will it Mess up the camera?


The concern with the cables being waterproof is the vertical depth not the horizontal run. If you had 30' of cable in a drain full of water and the greatest depth of the pipe was 10' you would be fine for the entire 30'. However, if you were checking a vertical stack full of water the maximum you could run would be 10'.

I agree with Nevada Plumber, your bigger concern will be pushing the cable 15'. The cable is not a push rod, it is a flexible cable. For such a short distance you may be able to tape it to an electricians fish tape to get it done but I would be careful and plan for the worse to happen while hoping for the best.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I found this on YouTube
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.#


Im buying one of those after seeing that. Thanks mark.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well! Thanks for all the info. The job I was trying to get lined up fell through so Now I can take my time and research things better.


----------

